# How much water for 8 week old puppy?



## DaisyMay's mom

Hi all. My 8 week old puppy drinks water like its going out of style and is peeing about 12-14x a day. I have heard that it might be good to slightly restrict her water since she goes frequently. Is this a good idea? I've also heard that your dog should always have access to water. Thanks for any help.

Daisy May's mommy


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I do like to leave access, but that doesn't have to mean a full bowl and unlimited drinking. A lot of times, puppies aren't good at knowing how much water they really need. I like to let them choose when to drink, but I'll stand by and when they hunker down and start drinking like it's going out of style, I'll cut them off.

I restrict before bedtime, too. Or slightly before I know I have to crate them for a couple hours b/c I know I'm going out, etc.

-Stephanie


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Goldens need extra water so that they will have plenty to dribble out of the holes in their lips while they walk away from their water bowl :banana: :yummy: ha ha only kidding!

No, really, my previous golden and one of the ones that I have now were/are heavy drinkers. My lab and my other golden don't drink as much. I guess it depends on the dog. I don't think I would restrict water but that is just me.


----------



## marshab1

I did it like Stephanie above. I kept the bowl half full so that she never got too much at one time. But at 8 weeks we were going out quite a bit and you've only had her a week or so. So she's probably hasn't learned to hold it yet. Unless the breeder said she should be, I know some say that they have already started housebreaking. But not sure how well that works sounds kind of like potty training a 6 month old baby.

So I think she's probably doing OK and your doing OK too. Give it another week. They change so fast at this age.


----------



## Katiesmommy

I limit Katies water. She has one third 3-4 times a day. Because if I give her unlimited amount of water she goes nuts and pees like crazy all over in our house.


----------



## lovestofly

I have never limited water, Putz drinks quite a bit but he plays hard and he too has those holes in his lips that wets EVERYTHING. He loves getting a big drink out of the bathroom sink.


----------



## JimS

FlyingQuizini said:


> I do like to leave access, but that doesn't have to mean a full bowl and unlimited drinking. A lot of times, puppies aren't good at knowing how much water they really need. I like to let them choose when to drink, but I'll stand by and when they hunker down and start drinking like it's going out of style, I'll cut them off.
> 
> I restrict before bedtime, too. Or slightly before I know I have to crate them for a couple hours b/c I know I'm going out, etc.
> 
> -Stephanie


That's good advice. When Kali, my Lab was a pup I gave her access to unlimited water in the mornings and afternoons. I learned to regulate it when I saw her drinking and squatting at the same time! Needless to say, she was a royal pain to house train. Chase has been a dream comparatively!


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

*Thanks for the help!*

Hi guys. Thanks for the suggestions. We are going to see the vet today so i will ask him. I will post pics of Daisy as soon as i can figure out how to do it!


----------



## Goldndust

It's not good to ever limit water intake, keep in mind how much these pups go all day,they are very active so there need for water is there. They do pee alot, that is why you keep watch of them and get them outside constantly during the day so as too housebreak them. 

The only time I pulled water was around 8 or 9 that night, they were calm then so the need for water wasn't there, and helps them through the night till the next morning when you have to get them right out to go potty, unless they get you up earlier and need to go.


----------



## KatzNK9

Taking an 8 week old pup out to do their business 12 or more times a day is pretty normal from my recent go 'round. Pups don't develop any ability at all to "hold it" until they're about 12 weeks of age & then not for very long. Most say that a pup can "hold it" 1 hour for every month of age & I found that to be very much on track.

I didn't think I'd ever sleep again when we brought Ozzy home. We got him at 6-1/2 weeks of age & he went out AT LEAST every hour until he was 8 weeks old, and then at least every 1-1/2 hours until he was 10 weeks. By 11-12 weeks, we were up to every 2 hours ... I thought I had hit paydirt with every extra 1/2 hour of rest.

At night, I limited water by filling his water bowl with 1/2" of water every time I returned from taking him outside to pee until he was about 16 weeks of age. Most wouldn't call that limiting but I found that he rarely would drink his bowl completely dry if there wasn't a full bowl. If it was full, he'd drink more & play in it.

I've house trained lots of dogs but this time was much harder in some respects but we were 100 times more successful. In total, we had 5 pee accidents & no poop accidents in all of Ozzy's potty training. I didn't get much sleep for a long time and was a complete wreck but I was certainly more successful with this plan.


----------

